# Husqvarna ST521M In need of Carburetor/Spark plug number & parts manual



## John Ash (12 mo ago)

I bought a Husqvarna ST521M back in the late 90s. Does not have a lot of hours, or use on it. Movers broke the swivel ring on the chute, and I was extremely lucky to find one this summer.
Has been sitting for a few years, and won’t start, have good compression and spark. Thinking I need to rebuild, or replace the carb. Does anyone know of a equivalent Carburetor/Spark plug part number that it would use. I have searched on line and cannot find a engine parts manual. 
Any assistance or advice would be appreciated. Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us.

As its been sitting for a few years I would first suggest the carb needs to be disassembled and thourghly cleaned before throwing parts at it or replacing it. Take note of the engine model and serial number and there's a good chance a 'how to' can be found on the internet. If you can't find anything post the engine model and serial number here and someone might be able to assist you.


----------



## John Ash (12 mo ago)

Thank you. Will try to find that information, and post it.


----------

